# Have an amazing opportunity Need Help pricing for 2012



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate some help in bidding on these 2 locations that I have the chance to bid on. The management company wants me to bid like this "an all inclusive seasonal price for unlimited plowing and salting as well as the initial clearing of the walks with calc. chl. as needed and we maintain after the initial." this is in the email they sent to me.. We bid about 10 pushed per season on average. But I dont know how many salting occourences i should put for an average. Also Calculating the cost for the calcium chloride for the side walks, and bulk salt for the rest of the parking lot. Here are the measurements for the 2 locations according to an online aerial area calculator

Location 1
Sidewalks 479 linear ft Salted with Calc. Chl.
City Walks 557 linear ft Salted with Bulk Rock
Parking Lot 1.15 Acre Total Salted with Bulk Rock

Location 2
Side Walks 479 linear ft Salted with Calc. Chl.
City Walks 423 Linear ft Salted with Bulk Rock
Parking Lot 1.11 Acre Total Salted with Bulk Rock

Also supplied 2 pictures.

Thank you very much for your help in advance


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Let me guess who the management company is... SMG? USM? I bet they want your bid by yesterday too? 

As far as average numbers, are you new to this business? You should have adequate records to look back on to determine an average if you've been in this business for more than a year or two.

Short of regurgitating every other sarcastic response that's been made on this forum when someone wants others to tell them what they should charge, I say good luck, and take any numbers you get here with a grain of salt. To figure out your salt pricing, you have some home work to do, figure out your costs, call around to local suppliers for pricing, etc. No one here is going to do your home work for you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Before you even think of bidding these apart. you better take a ride over there after midnight to see how many cars are in there. Right now the place is empty and an easy plow. Same thing if this is a hotel and then you need to add in for 10am cleanup after ck out time.


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I am new to this business. My family has a well established award winning landscaping and lawn maintenance company that has been around for 40+ years that we know what we are getting into labor wise and have the equip, however we are jut making the initial jump from residential jobs to doing commercial work. I cant lie i know i will get sarcastic responces but I take all information i can obtain on this site and from any other source very seriousally and average out all of my suggestions. I appreciate the reply and hope i will get some good insight on how to price these jobs. Thanks again-


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Make sure you charge enough..... By your own wording you'll be living there... expect site checks EVERYDAY


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Rough prices i just composed are:

225 each parking lot to bulk salt 
50 each location for cacl on sidewalks
275 total on salting services

340 cleaning at each location including the parking lot and sidewalks.

seasonal contract of 3,400 plowing?
2750 salting contract?

how do these numbers look?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

10 pushes in detriot? Whats the trigger? Is it 5 days a week or 7 days. 24 hour a day or only when open. I do some hotels on the other side of the state and I plan on 45 pushs but thats every 2 inchs 24/7. Salt occurance I plan on 60. But it depends what the customer wants.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Easier way to look at it. 
$3400/20=$170. price/times plowed=price per time
$2750/30=$91.77 price/time salted=price per time

now add fuel insurance time wear and tear ect.....and minus that number from the above and see what it is. Hopfully you have a %60 profit atleast! If not your to cheap.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Your pretty much in the same area as me and have pretty much the same climate. We average roughly 10 pushes per season, and another 10 salt only events per year. For this since its all inclusive I would figure on about 13 pushes and about 30 saltings just to give your self a little padding since its sounding like theres no cap.

Now for salt, it really all depends on your usage. I have two sites that are each 13 acres. The one site we average about 700lbs per acre and the other site about 450lbs per acre. I am imaging that those are hotels which are not going to go for a lot of money in my experience. 

Calculating salting is pretty easy. By me we average about 12 full pushes per year. Plus then about 10 salt only events per year (under an inch) So that right there is 22 events.If I had to bid unlimited snow (no cap) Id bid it at 30 events averaging about 700lbs per application which give me 21000lbs of salt.

Sidewalks your looking at an average of about 5 bags per application. So that would be 150 bags of salt per year (30 saltings)

Now snow wise it really depends on the storm total. We get about 6 storms per year that we push 1 time and 4 storms we push 2x's. So that right there tells me even though we get 10 pushable storms were really pushing probably 14 times total.

Sidewalk clearing is probably about 1 hour with 2 guys on blowers for the entire push, so about $100.00 per clearing. I would then figure in about 8 hours extra just for miscellaneous during storm clearing, etc. So $1800 for the year

Push wise with a truck you can be in and out of there in about 1.25 hours depending on truck size. Its a pretty simple push, you have pleanty of space to put the snow. Like others said it all depends on the lot capacity. But I would figure about $95.00 per push in my area. Again id also figure in about an extra 10 hours for miscellanous clearing throughout the day, return trips etc. Probably around $2000 in plowing.

So all in all for an unlimited contract at your first site I would do somewhere in the $8500-9500 depending on your pricing. Thats if I am bidding straight to the site. If your dealing with a company like brickman or a national your going to want to be at like 6000 or something for the year. If I was able to cap that site at 50" Id probably try to go in around $7300-7500 or so.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

motox;1451651 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate some help in bidding on these 2 locations that I have the chance to bid on. The management company wants me to bid like this "an all inclusive seasonal price for unlimited plowing and salting as well as the initial clearing of the walks with calc. chl. as needed and we maintain after the initial." this is in the email they sent to me.. We bid about 10 pushed per season on average. But I dont know how many salting occourences i should put for an average. Also Calculating the cost for the calcium chloride for the side walks, and bulk salt for the rest of the parking lot. Here are the measurements for the 2 locations according to an online aerial area calculator
> 
> Location 1
> Sidewalks 479 linear ft Salted with Calc. Chl.
> ...


*2/17/12 still bidding ? REALLY ?
could you possibly be a broker ? 
could you be bored ? 
could you be serious ?*


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

RepoMan1968;1451805 said:


> *2/17/12 still bidding ? REALLY ?
> could you possibly be a broker ?
> could you be bored ?
> could you be serious ?*


I'm bidding for next year already.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Better put a fuel charge in there also.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Longae29;1451826 said:


> I'm bidding for next year already.....


X2... So are we.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

As am I. We are trying to tie our landscape and snow into 1 contract if possible. Not many people want to becasue of the dry weather we have been having but we are getting a few here and there.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Question,How much hauling off site do they expect?
I do not see allot of excess area to stockpile snow without it effecting traffic lanes etc.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Oshkosh;1451888 said:


> Question,How much hauling off site do they expect?
> I do not see allot of excess area to stockpile snow without it effecting traffic lanes etc.


psh! haul off snow?? what's that??

if we have another year like we've had THIS yr. he wont be hauling snow! But thats NOTHING to base your price off of!!!!


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Oshkosh;1451888 said:


> Question,How much hauling off site do they expect?
> I do not see allot of excess area to stockpile snow without it effecting traffic lanes etc.


 I wont have to do any hauling off the site... I have area that i can scoop and push the snow with a gehl if need be.

And to @Repoman1968

Thanks for your conern in my personal business but yes i am bidding for the snow removal for the end of 12' ad into 13' thank you very much. not that its any of your business anyhow.

and to @bristolturf

Thank you very much this information is extremely helpful to me and I really value you taking the time to help me with this. Not many people are willing to spare a few moments to help others out nowdays and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1451975 said:


> psh! haul off snow?? what's that??
> 
> if we have another year like we've had THIS yr. he wont be hauling snow! But thats NOTHING to base your price off of!!!!


Yeah that would suck not figuring in truck and equipment rental (wheelers/triaxles) $200+?? an hour to haul off snow if that is what they are expecting down the road with "All Inclusive".......
That first lot doesn't look to have much room/setback along the property lines for snow storage.
Then again I don't know how much snow an average year is there...Just throwing it out there as some expect it....


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Oshkosh;1452056 said:


> Yeah that would suck not figuring in truck and equipment rental (wheelers/triaxles) $200+?? an hour to haul off snow if that is what they are expecting down the road with "All Inclusive".......
> That first lot doesn't look to have much room/setback along the property lines for snow storage.
> Then again I don't know how much snow an average year is there...Just throwing it out there as some expect it....


Yeah its good to let them know you're going to leave the snow hauling out of the inclusive price. But make sure they know that you charge (I dont know, for lack of numbers) $200 bucks an hr for it.

last year we had about 22 pushes and were moving back piles. Supposedly we got 43" The year before that we had 67" ...This year we currently have about 10"...kinda hard to do! Lol I'll take them if you dont want them!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I do agree with the others if they are looking for all inclusive I would double check with them if that is to include stacking, hauling, relocating of snow etc. IF that is to be included you can easily add another 5k to the price just to protect yourself in the event that you do need to stack/haul. Even if you have a gehl that you can push stuff back with, why would you go do it for free? That machine wasnt free you should be getting something for it.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

motox;1452020 said:


> I wont have to do any hauling off the site... I have area that i can scoop and push the snow with a gehl if need be.
> 
> And to @Repoman1968
> 
> ...


personal ? HERE ?

how could one accurately bid the future ? With c.o.l.a. , and fuel prices ?:laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$150 per push with one return trip per storm to clear out parking spots. 
$45 per push on walks
$140 lot salt
$70 walk deice


Figure out your seasonal from this


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Superior L & L;1453487 said:


> $150 per push with one return trip per storm to clear out parking spots.
> $45 per push on walks
> $140 lot salt
> $70 walk deice
> ...


For for his 10 plows,5k?


----------



## mike3871 (Jan 1, 2011)

wizardsr;1451656 said:


> let me guess who the management company is... Smg? Usm? I bet they want your bid by yesterday too?
> 
> As far as average numbers, are you new to this business? You should have adequate records to look back on to determine an average if you've been in this business for more than a year or two.
> 
> Short of regurgitating every other sarcastic response that's been made on this forum when someone wants others to tell them what they should charge, i say good luck, and take any numbers you get here with a grain of salt. To figure out your salt pricing, you have some home work to do, figure out your costs, call around to local suppliers for pricing, etc. No one here is going to do your home work for you.


usm is rough be careful i do a few sites seasonal for them but its been for years good money.. They always need bid yesterday piece of work some of them.. This year i think guys r going to work for cheap bc o f no snow


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------

